# The Wonketa Wonketa Machine



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

I have owned this for 25 years, when I bought it as a rusting lump at a sale, gave it a clean, paint and stuck it on a stand. It was kept in the toilet so that people could try and work out what it is and does!

I know what it is can you figure it out - free bottle of beer if you do!



















bon chance! :smartass:


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

I saw this land in my inbox and thought "weeeeeell, how hard can that be, it'll be obvious!"

But I'm stumped. Looks like for holding and crimping something... what however, I can't be sure. Perhaps shoes...


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

Is it for getting Boy Scouts out of horses hooves?

Frank


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Don't know but I like it.  It punches tubular rivets onto leather? :blink:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll guess it's a massively complicated bottle opener. No reason, other than you said the winner gets a bottle of beer, so I thought that might have been a clue...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Left handed cheese straightener! 

Later,

William


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Davey P said:


> I'll guess it's a massively complicated bottle opener. No reason, other than you said the winner gets a bottle of beer, so I thought that might have been a clue...


...or putting bottle tops on...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Tourbillon regulating tool


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

is it the first watch braclet link extrator ever made ?

only joking. i too thought about a leather punch/ rivet fitter of some sort


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Trying to make it harder are you? That's definitely the Left Handed version, surely! The Right Handed ones are much commoner. :bull*******:

It's a Simultaneous Double Sided Teep Punch :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> It's a Simultaneous Double Sided Teep Punch :yes:


I used teeps every day for years but when I moved to England to work and asked the boy to pass me the teeps he just looked at his mate with a *"WTF is the Jock talking about now"* look. I never had any double sided ones though.

:lol: :lol:

Some of my best work was with hand held low stress "teeps" and a big hammer


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Hand held low stress teeps! - WTF is the jock talking about now?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > It's a Simultaneous Double Sided Teep Punch :yes:
> ...


Must be a Partridge sexing test rig........

As for the hyge ram.....whats the accel rate on that? :to_become_senile:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

An early flux capacitor?

It must be that,if not,then its a Pheasant plucking machine for sure. :yes:


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Am I going to have to give clues :to_become_senile:


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > It's a Simultaneous Double Sided Teep Punch :yes:
> ...


can I have one of those for my Harley build - it looks good!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

marmisto said:


> Am I going to have to give clues :to_become_senile:


Oh......you were serious?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Actually, they have one at our local chippy - - they use it to coat the Mars bars in batter :rofl2:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mel said:


> Actually, they have one at our local chippy - - they use it to coat the Mars bars in batter :rofl2:


Mmm send one down south Mel.. :thumbsup:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

mel said:


> Actually, they have one at our local chippy - - they use it to coat the Mars bars in batter :rofl2:


'Invented' just down the road from here. I keep thinking they should change the Welcome to Stonehaven sign.

Welcome to Stonehaven - home of the pneumatic tyre and the deep fried mars bar. Has a certain something to it!?!?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

marmisto said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > mel said:
> ...


It would just slow you down, it's a bit bigger than it looks in the picture. Two people would struggle to lift one


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> marmisto said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Are you saying my chopper isn't up to it?? :smartass:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

What will she do......40G in 15ms ? :smartass:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

A very early guilloche machine and quite crude cuts...


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Saw set ?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

andy s said:


> Saw set ?


Give that man a beer.......oh you were :notworthy:


----------

